# 07 sentra Premium Sound Specs



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have an 07 sentra se-r spec-v that has a premium sound system (8 speakers). Does anyone have the specs on the speakers? wattage? impedance? etc.

Here's what I've done so far. I replaced the head unit with an Alpine cda-9886. I bypassed the factory amp to power my speakers from my head unit. I have an 800watt audiobahn amp and 2 12" audiobahn subs.

My problem with bypassing the amp is that I'm now essentially bridging my head unit amp. This will lower my impedance and causes my head unit to over heat if used for a long period of time. I would like to get a few passive crossovers to take care of this problem. My only other option is to amp the speakers. To do that safely, I need to know the wattage

I appreciate any help.


----------

